# Switzerland 25-6 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 23, 2008)

FC Zurich v Aarau

25/10/2008 16:45 BST
  1.55 3.50 5.75 All Bets (22) 
Sion v Grasshoppers

25/10/2008 16:45 BST
  2.55 3.20 2.55 All Bets (22) 
Xamax v Luzern

25/10/2008 16:45 BST
  1.80 3.10 4.50 All Bets (22) 
Bellinzona v Basel

26/10/2008 15:00 GMT
  4.75 3.50 1.65 All Bets (22) 
Fc Vaduz v Young Boys

26/10/2008 15:00 GMT
  4.50 3.40 1.70 All Bets (23


----------

